# hiking in flip flops?



## arik (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok this is a stupid thread I admit.

But does anyone but me like to hike in flip flops.

I did Haystack Mountain last weekend and wore flip flops and got a number of concerned comments from fellow hikers. 

I have also hiked Mt. Monadonock in flip flops and gotten similar comments.

I think it's great, very comfortable, am I the only one?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2010)

No I don't.  Not even Tevas or Keens.  Not a good idea.  Sorry.


----------



## severine (Jun 2, 2010)

I've hiked in Tevas, but that was a long time ago. I suppose if you want to go archaeological, it's probably better for you because feet weren't designed to be contained in shoes anyway. And there is a movement now for barefoot running. On the other hand, how do you get a good footing/grip on the rockier stuff?


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 2, 2010)

dumb idea, sorry.  too easy to get hurt with open toed shoes in the mountains.


----------



## marcski (Jun 2, 2010)

arik said:


> Ok this is a stupid thread I admit.
> 
> I think it's great, very comfortable, am I the only one?




Yes.  Especially for a "hike". I mean its one thing if its on a smooth, non-technical walking path in the woods...but once a real hike is involved....I agree with everyone else above....bad idea...at least IMHO.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2010)

To be honest, if we are talking about a hike up a 4,000 footer, and I am carrying even a daypack, I always reach for my Asolo 520 full hiking boots.  Sneakers or "low cut" approach shoes are still not a good idea because of the lack of ankle support.


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

arik said:


> Ok this is a stupid thread I admit.
> 
> But does anyone but me like to hike in flip flops.
> 
> ...



I do hikes in my Tivas...  I don't care what other people think..
I also do hikes in hiking boots...


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry, I want to keep my ankles.


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

billski said:


> Sorry, I want to keep my ankles.



You don't have to apologize for your opinion...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

on easier stuff i'll wear my Keens


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> You don't have to apologize for your opinion...


 
I didn't?  :dunce:


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

billski said:


> I didn't?  :dunce:



No you didn't...


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> No you didn't...


 
:razz:
:razz:
:razz:


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> on easier stuff i'll wear my Keens



I'm thinking about replace my 10 year old Tevas... How do you like Keens?  Get any nasty looks on the trail?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm thinking about replace my 10 year old Tevas... How do you like Keens? Get any nasty looks on the trail?


 
I don't think it is a matter of "opinion" or "nasty looks," but one of common sense and safety.  I've seen folks hike barefoot before.  Folks can hike in whatever they want and I don't care until someone has to risk their life to go rescue them because they rolled an ankle or injured themselves.


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think it is a matter of "opinion" or "nasty looks," but one of common sense and safety.  I've seen folks hike barefoot before.  Folks can hike in whatever they want and I don't care until someone has to risk their life to go rescue them because they rolled an ankle or injured themselves.



Maybe so and maybe not...  Some terrain sure - hike in Tevas.. Some tough terrain - wear your boots... Maybe even consider breaking out the double boots for those really crazy hikes..  

People hike the Tuckerman trail in sneakers all the time..  I've even seen Tevas.  I've never seen a Ranger stop someone for that.   I'm sure they can handle a "rolled" ankle... I've seen them handle worse..

It's always black and white with you guys when it comes to your opinions...     .

just my opinion...


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> It's always black and white with you guys when it comes to your opinions...  .
> 
> just my opinion...


 
Agree.  It all depends on the application for sure.  When I'm out bushwacking, I want something with full protection.  Then again, a "suburban" trail, or even hiking on volcanic rocks, sneakers are just fine.  Not so sure I'd want to be in Tevas when I hit the muck or mid-trail moose droppings!  

The last thing I worry about is how I look when I'm hiking.  I don't think the wildlife care what I wear either.   :-o


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

billski said:


> Agree.  It all depends on the application for sure.  When I'm out bushwacking, I want something with full protection.  Then again, a "suburban" trail, or even hiking on volcanic rocks, sneakers are just fine.  Not so sure I'd want to be in Tevas when I hit the muck or mid-trail moose droppings!



If it's muddy I don't wear Tevas...   I got a pair of footwear for every occasion...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2010)

severine said:


> I've hiked in Tevas, but that was a long time ago. I suppose if you want to go archaeological, it's probably better for you because feet weren't designed to be contained in shoes anyway. And there is a movement now for barefoot running. On the other hand, how do you get a good footing/grip on the rockier stuff?



I've often found that I get better grip on wet rocks with barefeet than I do with shoes.   Spent a lot of time scrambling over rocks in VT swimming holes during the summer as a kid.  Always felt safer barefoot.




thetrailboss said:


> To be honest, if we are talking about a hike up a 4,000 footer, and I am carrying even a daypack, I always reach for my Asolo 520 full hiking boots.  Sneakers or "low cut" approach shoes are still not a good idea because of the lack of ankle support.



I really don't hike much at all these days, but I did constantly in High School.   I've rolled my ankles way worse in full on hiking boots than I have in 'low cut' shoes.  I find with a full up boot, if you start to roll over you go all the way, where as with a lower cuff you're able to flex a bit more.

I pretty much just trail run these days a couple of times a month on the Big A.  Wear my normal running shoes.  I think the keys to not rolling an ankle are staying light on ones feet and trying to stay up on the balls of your feet even going downhill.

The barefoot running movement makes a lot of sense to me.  I don't see why it wouldn't translate to hiking just the same.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 2, 2010)

Open toe is not a good idea when hiking any where there is exposed rock, root, or other such potentially painful and injury causing topographical features. Keen and Teva make "open" hiking shoes with closed/ruberized toe. If you want to have open feet without socks, that would be the way to go.



thetrailboss said:


> "low cut" approach shoes are still not a good idea because of the lack of ankle support.


I have hiked with low cut hiking shoes for as long as I have been hiking and have had no issues. Plenty of support. Even for lugging ski gear up to Tucks. This is all personal preference based on individual physiology. Lack of ankle support is not an issue for many hikers. I actually value lateral movement when hiking. Trail runners would also would not wear boots.


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Lack of ankle support is not an issue for many hikers. I actually value lateral movement when hiking. Trail runners would also would not wear boots.



I come from a family of strong ankles..  

Thanks for reminding me - I wanted to get a trail run in tonight...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm thinking about replace my 10 year old Tevas... How do you like Keens?  Get any nasty looks on the trail?



 I really like them the covered toe is a great feature 9 hides my farkin nasty ugly ass black nails )  they are comfy and seem to be grippy too 

Strange looks D -- Hell yeah i get strange looks but WGARA   ~~~~~~~~~~~~Lmao


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I really like them the covered toe is a great feature 9 hides my farkin nasty ugly ass black nails )  they are comfy and seem to be grippy too
> 
> Strange looks D -- Hell yeah i get strange looks but WGARA   ~~~~~~~~~~~~Lmao



Since I stopped skiing my toes have returned to normal... 

I think I'm going to get a pair...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Since I stopped skiing my toes have returned to normal...
> 
> I think I'm going to get a pair...



 DO IT D they'd be great for when  yer  honkin on yer drums and getting all funky n' nasty   i use them when i play the axe too -its keeps my feet kewl


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> DO IT D they'd be great for when  yer  honkin on yer drums and getting all funky n' nasty   i use them when i play the axe too -its keeps my feet kewl



I've been playing in Chuck Taylors lately..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> I've been playing in Chuck Taylors lately..



DDDD''Da damn    D  these Keens will be gonzo  for u then !!!


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> If it's muddy I don't wear Tevas...   I got a pair of footwear for every occasion...



Oooooo.   Time for a boot quiver tell all!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 2, 2010)

billski said:


> Oooooo.   Time for a boot quiver tell all!



oh billy!!:smile::-D


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)

dmc said:


> If it's muddy I don't wear Tevas...   I got a pair of footwear for every occasion...


----------



## arik (Jun 3, 2010)

all right then, thanks for all the comments!
I have never sprained an ankle but perhaps the closed toe Keen hiking sandals are worth a look. 
I would only do it for a day hike, overnight thing totally agree with proper shoes and more importantly, proper socks.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 5, 2010)

I think this is like the wearing a helmet issue, if it works for you why change. It is important to know the risks tho.  With many of the trails having rocks and roots in the path I bet as soon as you stub your toe good, I mean near breaking it good you will realize that upgrading to at least a sneaker might be a good thing. :smile: People on the trail give you a dirty look cause they wish they had the yutzpah to not be wearing their heavy duty hiking boots, overkill IMHO for most general below timberline hiking.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 29, 2010)

i like flip flops too much, thats why i dont hike....


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't imagine going uphill or downhill successfuly in flip flops. Sandals are hard enough. I can barely get up the ramp from the dock in flip flops, especially if my feet are wet.


----------



## dmc (Jun 29, 2010)

I was thinking about this thread while watching "Dual Survival" on Discovery.

The one guy is a total hippie and wears NO shoes...  In the snow he puts on socks..
http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/dual-survival/bios/


----------



## billski (Jun 29, 2010)

I like fliking in my hip-hops.


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2011)

When backpacking I typically bring flip flops with me for lounging at the campsite. But actually hiking in them... i can't see myself doing that. I get annoyed with flip flops even on flat ground after like 1/2 mile.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 17, 2011)

yeaahh...it sounds like it may be a pain but if it was an easier trail (reservoir hikes or something..) I may wear them. I'd probably be more apt to do it except for the gruff you recieve, it is better to be safe than sorry!! I still mow the the lawn in flipflops...haven't lost a toe yet! :beer:


----------



## abc (Jun 17, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I have hiked with low cut hiking shoes for as long as I have been hiking and have had no issues. Plenty of support. Even for lugging ski gear up to Tucks. This is all personal preference based on individual physiology. Lack of ankle support is not an issue for many hikers. I actually value lateral movement when hiking. Trail runners would also would not wear boots.


I don't hike in flip flops (dislike them altogether). However, I don't care for all that talk about "ankle support", especially when not involving a full pack. 

My ankles are a lot stronger than the "support" that came with the boots. (I also have a small frame so my body don't put that much weight on my feet) As a kid, I did a lot of running and jumping games. So my ankles were trained to be flexible and strong. Never understand why one "need" ankle support. 

It's only when I'm wearing a full pack (which I don't do much any more), that I found my ankle gets tired from the extra weight it has to handle.



> Open toe is not a good idea when hiking any where there is exposed rock, root, or other such potentially painful and injury causing topographical features. Keen and Teva make "open" hiking shoes with closed/ruberized toe. If you want to have open feet without socks, that would be the way to go.


Painful, yes. Injury, unlikely. (unless you're talking about bruised toe nails)


----------



## billski (Jun 17, 2011)

I was toying with bringing a pair of lightweight somethings to fjord brooks that cannot be crossed any other way.  I've resisted flip flops since it seems they would be more unstable than my stinky old feet even though they hit the weight and size criteria.

I love walking around in bare feet and camp.  Nothing better than pine pitch all over my feet.


----------



## thinnmann (Jun 17, 2011)

*Merrell Barefoot*

These are awesome.  I will be running the Escarpment Trail Run in them on July 31.

http://www.merrell.com/US/en/Men-Footwear-Shoes-Barefoot

They protect your toes, hold your foot from the metatarsals on back like a glove, yet let your toes spread naturally.  They are the best minimal shoe for trails.  Here are my reviews.


----------



## St. Bear (Jun 17, 2011)

I did a portion of this hike in flip flops.  It wasn't that bad.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 18, 2011)

Believe it or not, a friend of mine hiked up this in flip flops:







:-o
He won't be trying that again.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 3, 2011)

While hiking on the wind and rainswept Crawford Path a week or so ago we saw one of the Mizpah croo on his way to Lakes of the Clouds in shorts, tee shirt and what looked like flip-flops (with socks on). Mind you it was very windy - a full gale with gust near 50 and raining steadily. He was really bookin' too. I'm guessing he was cold.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jul 4, 2011)

I hate Flip Flops, can barley tolerate them going from the beach to the car, or for that matter to my house's mailbox. No way would i hike in them. 

I've been trying hikes in the "barefoot" shoes, so far with disappointing results. 

First tried the Merrell Trail Glove. I liked the even, negative heal lift. Loved the way the midfoot/heel cup fit so close and didn't move around on my foot when twisting and turning over and thru rocky areas. Problem was, my toes kept lifting and hitting the toe cap upper which quickly became irritating and for all the wide toe shape my two smallest toes (pinky toe and the next), kept scraping the toe cap, ended up the deal breaker. I also thought the grip on rocks was terrible and i felt every thing i walked on. I hike around Philadelphia's Fairmount Park Valley Green. The clay/gravel trail surface of Forbidden Drive was murder on my feet. 

Next up the New Balance Minimus. Better traction than the Merrel and not as hard on my feet, feel every pebble. Just as tight fitting in the heel midfoot as the Merrell. They allow my feet to wrap around logs and rocks which inspires confidence and feels right. Wanted to like them but the forefoot toe area tends to be spoon shaped which isn't at all problematic when traversing rocks and tree roots but killes my two little toes on flat surfaces. I literally have to walk with my ankles rolled inward, pressure on the big toe/metatarsal to take the pressure off my outer little toes. Very unnatural. They're going back. 

I'm a old guy who in the nineteen-seventies wore Kaslos Earth Shoes with negative heels/foot shaped toe area. I like the direction they're going in with anatomically designed toe shapes. I have what some refer to as "French Feet", or just plain flipper feet so i hate shoes that pinch my big, little or both inwards. That was why i got so excited when i first saw these barefoot shoes. The Keens have a good toe shape but are all too wide everywhere else, my heel is all over the place in them. Debating trying the trail glove again a 1/2 size up only because they'd be great walking around town in if my toes wouldn't graze the toe cap. I wasn't wild about their performance on the trails i hike.


----------



## arik (Jul 21, 2011)

*flip flop update*

just an update (wow this thread I started is still alive one year later) 

I finally got a pair of hiking boots (graduation present), Asolo's, and love them.


----------



## arik (Apr 6, 2012)

used them for the first time this spring last weekend


----------



## Morwax (Apr 30, 2012)

Flip flops are THE WORST thing for your feet. No support and studies show they actually make you alter your stride. My podiatrist says going barefoot is better and flip flops should come with a warning. If youve never had tibial tendonitis or plantar faciitis your lucky!!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 30, 2012)

*follow up:*

I got the new Merrell Barefoot Run Road Glove a few weeks ago and like them much better then the Trail Glove. They have a higher arch, visibly apparent by comparing the soles of both styles. Much better support while still retaining the barefoot feel. Also the little knobby sole lugs are good on trail: http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/26342M/0/Mens/Barefoot-Run-Road-Glove?dimensions=0


----------



## PWDR8S (Jul 13, 2012)

I've hiked Mt Washington barefoot a few times as well as other areas.  Not for the unbroken in feet!
The rest of the time I use my Limmers.
As for sandals and flipflops...... not recommended.  stubbed toes are painful and annoying and having rocks slide and fall on top of your feet can be downright hazardous!  I speak from experience many many moons ago... I've gone with flip flops(=failure) and tevas that hold to your feet better but the exposure was too great for the trade off.  I still have some scarring on the arch!

If I don't have my Limmers or other full leather uppers(=ankle support and protection) I'll go barefoot and a lot slower(though friends would argue I'm faster)


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 13, 2012)

Took the dog for a walk to the coffee shop in flip flops the other day.  It was nice out so we strolled to the Pemi.  Then kept wandering and without really paying attention almost summited Loon.  Wasn't so bad...but the down really sucked.  I paid for it for a couple of days.


----------



## sweeper (Jul 18, 2012)

Horsepuckie!

I've been in my Tevas for over two months now. I spend 2+/-hrs in the woods every day with my dog. We have walked on all terrains, under all conditions. I don't even think about putting anything on but the tevas. Rock, woods, brooks, beaver bogs, sun, rain. I did the carry around Allagash falls in Tevas and just bought a new pair this week. 
I'm headed to 13 Falls this weekend, I'll wear a pair of low cut hiking shoes in, but day two, the climb up to Galehead, will be in Tevas and most likely the trip out will be in them also. My ONLY concern is that the Tevas are new and may rub my feet differently. Day one today they worked great, but most of that was on old logg'n roads.

Oh ya no injures/cuts/bruises/sprains/..., in that time.

Set yourself free and put your Tevas on and hit the woods!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 18, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Believe it or not, a friend of mine hiked up this in flip flops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kaaterskills Falls?

That steep part is pretty strenous in hiking boots.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 13, 2012)

The first time I hiked a 14er in Colorado I didn't have hiking boots, so I used my work steel toes. They did provide some support but the added weight of the steel toe made the 7 mile hike feel twice as long.

I could never hike in flip flops, best case scenario I'd stub my toe a million times, plus I'd have to watch my feet to see where they were stepping, and I'd miss views and scenery, half the purpose for the hike to begin with. No thanks


----------



## joydavid (Mar 22, 2013)

Flip-flops are pretty ineffective as a relief shoe. If you are looking to save weight, you're better off with Crocs, which weigh less than hiking sandals and protect your feet better than flip-flops.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2013)

Just ordered a pair of these. Anyone else have them, not many reviews out yet.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 22, 2013)

I have several Merrells, and they're all great. I can't imagine why those wouldn't be. 

I'm a big proponent of low-cut shoes also. There's always been the argument about ankle support, but as others have brought up, it depends on your individual physiology. The only high tops I have are my insulated winter ones. 

I did just get a pair of the barefoot running shoes (merrell) and I can't wait to try them on a trail! I've ran on a treadmill with them, and it's a totally different stride, and I love it! Very light footed, and I think would be great for trail and uneven terrain because you stay on your toes more.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, I tend to roll my ankle a lot hiking for some reason. Been using mids since when I use full high tops my heel seems to rub due to the lack of flexing I assume. Can't wait to try these.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Just ordered a pair of these. Anyone else have them, not many reviews out yet.
> 
> View attachment 8408



How is the price range on these. I want to start hiking this summer, I am so happy me and my roommates are moving to home by the hills of south Ulster County in couple weeks hopefully. I love living in the hills.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Just ordered a pair of these. Anyone else have them, not many reviews out yet.
> 
> View attachment 8408



I have three pairs of Chameleons.  They are the most comfortable pair of shoes I own.  One pair is completely worn out and was replaced.  They are over 10 years old. The third is for wet days and are gore-tex.  These a re little less comfortable but still great.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How is the price range on these. I want to start hiking this summer, I am so happy me and my roommates are moving to home by the hills of south Ulster County in couple weeks hopefully. I love living in the hills.



$100, but can find them online for around $80 with a coupon code. I ordered mine off REI since they have 20% off for members.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I have three pairs of Chameleons.  They are the most comfortable pair of shoes I own.  One pair is completely worn out and was replaced.  They are over 10 years old. The third is for wet days and are gore-tex.  These a re little less comfortable but still great.



I had to retire a pair of the stretch cameleons finally after many years, extremely comfortable and no need to tie them! I still wear them painting around the house.


----------



## DonnaWalken (Mar 26, 2013)

My feet feel so vulnerable just a the thought of hiking in flip flops...even on an urban hike. I prefer my feet to be sufficiently covered where any serious walking and hiking is involved.


----------



## Cannonball (May 31, 2014)

After working on the house all day today (see DIY thread)  I sat down with a beer and a whiskey (see What Are You Drinking thread).  My dog was staring at me because I had been neglecting her all day. So we walked out the door.  I had on flip flops and Carharts with only an idea of walking around the neighborhood. We ended up doing 6 miles of trails in the WMNF.  I don't really recommend flip flops, but it was no problem whatsoever.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 2, 2014)

Last fall at Monadnock we saw some girl hiking up barefoot, not sure if there's any advantage to that.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 23, 2014)

We saw three people hiking barefoot on Mt Abraham in VT on Saturday.  It's a very rocky trail and they were stepping very carefully.  One of the guys was on his first hike of the season without shoes and was not looking too happy.  Another guy said that he goes barefoot as long as there is no snow on the ground.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jun 23, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> We saw three people hiking barefoot on Mt Abraham in VT on Saturday.  It's a very rocky trail and they were stepping very carefully.  One of the guys was on his first hike of the season without shoes and was not looking too happy.  Another guy said that he goes barefoot as long as there is no snow on the ground.


...dress rehearsal video bio for their chance to on Discovery channels "Naked And Afraid". lol.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 24, 2014)

〽❄❅;846635 said:
			
		

> ...dress rehearsal video bio for their chance to on Discovery channels "Naked And Afraid". lol.


:lol:

...all Silicon Valley multi-millionaires!


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 24, 2014)

Guess he's no longer on the show, couldn't play nice with his gung ho special forces partner, what a shocker. He did wear socks in the snowy locals, wimp. His replacement, who lives full time in the Colorado wilderness, wears sandals IIRC. Wonder what he'll wear in the snow?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 27, 2014)

You be insane to hike in flip flops at Mohonk Preserve.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 31, 2014)

Sadly, A 23 year old woman who decided to hike the cliffs at Kaaterskill Falls near Hunter in flip flops fell 180 feet to her death after slipping on loose rocks and dirt. Not to be disrespectful of the dead, but I've hiked those cliffs and you have to be nuts to try to hike them in flip flops.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Sadly, A 23 year old woman who decided to hike the cliffs at Kaaterskill Falls near Hunter in flip flops fell 180 feet to her death after slipping on loose rocks and dirt. Not to be disrespectful of the dead, but I've hiked those cliffs and you have to be nuts to try to hike them in flip flops.



Horrible of any one to try this. I went close to their last week in the Cats and decided not to hike because i had hiking shoes but not hiking boots or proper hiking pole which i learned is very much needed for this great spot and sport. 

I dont think it helping when i go into local sports store and see hiking sandals in the hiking shoe section for sale.

Get Free Shipping on Sandals and Flip Flops on Sale, and other footwear at clearance ... This is a great _hiking sandal_ with excellent tracktion. i love wearing the ...


----------



## dlague (Jul 31, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Sadly, A 23 year old woman who decided to hike the cliffs at Kaaterskill Falls near Hunter in flip flops fell 180 feet to her death after slipping on loose rocks and dirt. Not to be disrespectful of the dead, but I've hiked those cliffs and you have to be nuts to try to hike them in flip flops.



Second death this year!  They claim this are is often visited by people wearing the wrong footwear due to the swimming holes.  There are annual fatalities here!  Sounds like a fun place to visit!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> Second death this year!  They claim this are is often visited by people wearing the wrong footwear due to the swimming holes.  There are annual fatalities here!  Sounds like a fun place to visit!


https://www.facebook.com/groups/TheCatskillMountainsPerspective/
It is awesome place just need to wear proper boots and hiking gear.










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=823568267653215&set=o.246109162257557&type=2&theater


----------



## JimG. (Jul 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> Second death this year!  They claim this are is often visited by people wearing the wrong footwear due to the swimming holes.  There are annual fatalities here!  Sounds like a fun place to visit!



Yes, there are swimming holes, but you don't have to hike the cliffs to access them. There are easier trails to those places. 

I guess we will soon see signs or forest rangers in these places or they will be off limits entirely to prevent these unnecessary fatalities. You would think the presence of climbers rappelling down those cliffs would be warning enough to have proper footwear.

Really sad, this girl lived in Wappingers Falls which is 5 miles from my house.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Yes, there are swimming holes, but you don't have to hike the cliffs to access them. There are easier trails to those places.
> 
> I guess we will soon see signs or forest rangers in these places or they will be off limits entirely to prevent these unnecessary fatalities. You would think the presence of climbers rappelling down those cliffs would be warning enough to have proper footwear.
> 
> Really sad, this girl lived in Wappingers Falls which is 5 miles from my house.



I really sorry about her passing she not I probably only 15 miles from her negihborhood the way the crow flies. Heard someone talking about it in my local deli they knew her family sad just sad.


----------



## lewiskk (Dec 14, 2015)

My boy friend and I hiked in flip flops in the snow because we forgot are boots :/ and was not going to turn back around!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2015)

lewiskk said:


> My boy friend and I hiked in flip flops in the snow because we forgot are boots :/ and was not going to turn back around!!!


Just curious ... how far did you get before you realized you forgot your boots?


----------



## lewiskk (Dec 15, 2015)

It takes us over a hour to get where we were hiking! He just got a brand new off roading vehicle and just totally forgot we have never done it before! We realized when we got their and their was no shoes in the trunk [emoji23][emoji23] LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2015)

I volunteer with the National Forest service to intercept hikers unprepared, inexperienced or otherwise lacking in judgement. About 10% were bona fide unprepared this year. We can't stop them but we do make them think twice. 
NHF&G told us that SAR missions were down significantly.   contact me if you have good people skills and Want to help.


Had a group of abot eight all in cheap flip flops. Tried to instill the fear of God in them,but they went anyways.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2015)

lewiskk said:


> My boy friend and I hiked in flip flops in the snow because we forgot are boots :/ and was not going to turn back around!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lucky still have your toes. Why due that .


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2015)

billski said:


> Had a group of abot eight all in cheap flip flops. Tried to instill the fear of God in them,but they went anyways.



Yeah people are stupid.  I only hike in expensive flip flops.  Safety doesn't come cheap.


----------



## lewiskk (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol that's funny!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewiskk (Dec 18, 2015)

That comment made my day ^^^^^ [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

